# weathering wood



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

We are going to build wood sidewalks for our out doors railroad and i remember see something about using vinger or something to give the wood that weathered look giving it a grayish look . Any help or ideas to weather the wood would be great the wood we are using is bass wood. Thank for any help.


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Seriously, I've done this and it works well. If you're going for that grey look, soak pure steel wool in vinegar over-night. Drain the solution into an equal amount of water the next day and apply with a brush. If you want more color add more steel wool or let soak longer. 

Told a friend of mine about this, her results were less then perfect...She used Brillo "soap pads"! 

Edit: Since you are doing "sidewalks" my guess is you will need a lot of it...You'll probably have to play with the ratio of steel wool to vinegar. Too much and it turns brownish black, not grey. I also do not know how it will stand up to being walked on.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I like ink diluted in alcohol, I've used brown and black inks. 
The alcohol dries quickly and doesn't warp the wood very much... if at all. 
Use several washes to build up the color. 

I used too thin planks for my boardwalk and didn't pin them as I glued them. Many have lifted. My next one will have 1/8" planks, pinned and glued. 

John


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Will let you guys know how it turns out in a few days.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

At the risk of sounding stooopid, couldn't you just make the sidewalks and leave them on the layout and let nature takes its course? I don't know basswood from mahogany but even the stuff I have outdoors made of cedar needs a coat of Thompson's every year to prevent turning grey. No??? 

JackM


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, 

Take a look: 

http://tjstrains.com/568/chemically-staining-wood/ 

I use vinegar and steel wool quite a bit and have an article on this on my site. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Popping some wool in a jar and filling with white or apple cider vinegar, and letting set a few days, causes the wool to dissolve. 

Vinegar dissolves steel wool ?!?! Suddenly I wish I hadn't slept thru Chemistry class. 

JackM


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack i did not want to wait a long time for the wood to age. tJ thanks for the education on weathering the steel wool way. Do you have to put a lid on the container or just it open. How long do you leave the gunk soak.


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Pete 

Try waterbased paints Emulsion/Latex I think they are the same different sides of the pond. 

One of black one of brown and 10 to 20 times that of water. 

Dip each piece in the lay aside to dry 

Each piece will be a slight different colour so looks good. 

I mix large quantities and use it for all sun bleached wood including wagon and buildings 

Dave


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Can also buy some stuff called "Age it", for wood...although the above methods may be less expensive.

The age it leaves the wood with a gra-ish look, like cedar gets after time and not the brown look

Age it can be bought at either local hobby shops or at Micro Mark.

Bubba


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Does the vinegar and steel wool solution remain dark after it's been outside for a while? Or does it fade to a lighter color? 
I've tried black leather shoe die with rubbing alcohol for my wood ties. It would work better for indoors as it fads after about 6-8 months outdoors, then the wood had turned to a nice gray shade (not quite a creosote color), but can easily be reapplied if you want. 
I'll have to try the vinegar solution sometime, 
Craig


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

The Vinegar steel wool mixture gives a rust colour very good for making wheels etc rusty looks like new rust to begin with then slowly darkens 

The Black/brown mix gives a grey colour 

Dave


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete,

You don't have to cover the container. I am usually doing this sort of weathering during the summers we have here in Central California so evaporation can be an issue so I put the lid on. 

You can make the gunk solution light (little steel wool, lots of vinegar) or strong (more steel wool less vinegar). You can thin it once made with water. The more dissolved wool the more the reaction with the tannin in the wood and the more color you get. Redwood will go nearly back with a strong solution. Popsicle sticks tend to be more gray but I usually use a thinner gunk mix on craft sticks.












The above pic shows a craft and popsicle stick construct. I used a couple of differing strengths of gunk and I got a nice variation of gray shades.

You can't beat natural aging but even with the summers we have here it'll take well over a year to get cedar or redwood to start going gray.










In the sluice in which I hid the PVC drain pipe from my AC unit I used gunk on the supports but let the sluice itself age naturally for a different look. Two years and it grayed nicely.

There are more examples as you saw in the article on my site. Let me know if I can be of any assistance.

Best,
TJ


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

TJ i will try to give you a call this evening around 8 or 9 your time. I live in ohio i have your number we talked a while ago about cement/ burlap.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, 

>TJ i will try to give you a call this evening around 8 or 9 your time. 

Great! I'll look forward to your call. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, 

Good talking with you last night. Anytime you think I can be of assistance feel free to call. And I can always be reached through the Contact page on TJsTrains.com. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Her are a pictures of the wood side walk that we weathered. We used the vinger and steel wool method to give the wood a weathered look. Thanks to all for the help.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, 

Wow! that came out great! Outstanding. 

FYI, for wood that will be left out I usually give my stuff a good coat of 30w motor oil. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

The other night we got a good rain and in the moring the one set of sidewalk was ok but the other had expanded and a couple of the boards pop out.But it,s all good


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, 

Yeah, you need to leave gaps for expansion when the wood gets wet. I have to do this even when using oil. 

Best, 
TJ


----------

